# More From the Big D



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2007)

Played hooky today (from work) and took my hooks to the Delaware River looking for some Smallmouth Action. We were disappointed to find the river high and muddy as a result of an isolated rain storm in the Lehigh Valley area. The Lehigh River was super high and was dumping into the Delaware making everything downstream messy.

What to do, what to do? Well of course, we drove about an hour upstream, got above the Lehigh River and found the Delaware perfect. Tried the Jersey side near the Scenic Overlook area but only managed a few dinks. Made a few moves and ended up at the mouth of the Martin's Creek with a nice Railroad trestle just upstream from the creek entrance. There was a great gravel bar that formed a deep pool as a result of the creek runoff and smallies were chasing bait fish up against the gravel bar. It turned out to be a great spot, I started using tubes, but the area was filled with sharp edges rocks and timber, resulting in many lost rigs. Sswitched to 4" green and gold stick worms wacky rigged and the slaughter was on!

I started slamming the Smallies one after the other. At one point I went five casts for five fish. Each time I hooked one it would run into the current and then jump several times - spectacular. I lost count after about 20 fish and probably caught at least 30. All of the fish were between 12"-15", no lunkers but i have a feeling they are around 

My buddy was fishing the white water and landed two pigs on a Shanks Minnow.

I will be back to this spot the next time we get high water!


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice Dave.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice catchin' sounds like fun, I kind of know the area your talking about I grew up in jersey


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> I grew up in jersey



So did I - sorry.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in jersey
> ...



LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in jersey
> ...



LMAO! im sorry for both of us


----------



## Nickk (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice!

I lived in Jersey...from age 1-3! :lol: 

You friend fishing the Shenk's Minnow in the current, does he run a sinking line?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 28, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice!
> 
> I lived in Jersey...from age 1-3! :lol:
> 
> You friend fishing the Shenk's Minnow in the current, does he run a sinking line?



Living there for a few years shouldnt affect you that much


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> You friend fishing the Shenk's Minnow in the current, does he run a sinking line?



I do not think so - I am not a fly fishermen so I am still learning the lingo and techniques. he keep saying he should use a sinking line, but of course, he is catching fish so why change?


----------

